# Are these good deals on Heatilator and Heat N Glo gas inserts?



## Studly (May 12, 2013)

We just got estimates from a place that was having a "warehouse sale" on gas fireplace inserts, which we want to put into our inefficient wood burning fireplace, with a brick chimney and a small opening of only 20x30".

They said they were closing out their standard pilot light models and the only two they had that would fit our opening were Heat N Glo Supreme I30-SP and the Heatilator  NDI30-SP, both in bronze surround. They said both models were about $600 off regular prices and want to charge about $3,500 (for the Supreme) or $3,200 (for the Heatilator) installed, with us providing a chimney sweep and us providing an electrical outlet inside the back of the fireplace opening. Also there would be a fan on both models, but no remote.

Is this a decent price? Not including installation, It breaks down to about $1,800 for the insert, front and surround for the Supreme, and about $1,500 for the Heatilator. So installation, including a flex liner, horizontal gas vent and permits would be about $1,700.

Is this a good or great deal on the insert and the installation? Would we be better off finding our own, better priced installer? Or can we find just as good of deals when we get closer to fall and winter? We don't want to buy now unless we save a lot of money on it.

Which is the better, more dependable model? Looks like both are made by the same parent company with same warranty and 32k BTUs.

Thanks much for any advice you may have!


----------



## DAKSY (May 12, 2013)

Studly said:


> We just got estimates from a place that was having a "warehouse sale" on gas fireplace inserts, which we want to put into our inefficient wood burning fireplace, with a brick chimney and a small opening of only 20x30".
> 
> They said they were closing out their standard pilot light models and the only two they had that would fit our opening were Heat N Glo Supreme I30-SP and the Heatilator NDI30-SP, both in bronze surround. They said both models were about $600 off regular prices and want to charge about $3,500 (for the Supreme) or $3,200 (for the Heatilator) installed, with us providing a chimney sweep and us providing an electrical outlet inside the back of the fireplace opening. Also there would be a fan on both models, but no remote.
> 
> ...


 

You're getting a pretty good deal, either way you choose. The Heatilator models tend to be less stylish than the HnG models, but they're still quality units. Kinda like Chevy Versus Pontiac. Same mfr. -different bells & whistles...Ask to see both of them burning, if you can. There are also differences in the flame presentation & that may influence your decision...Your statement about a "Horizontal Gas Vent" is confusing, as both unit MUST vent vertically. You don't indicate the number of hours they've quoted you, but a 2-man install is generally about 3.5 - 4 hours...Also, the amount of gas line can affect the price as well, but when they run it thru into the fire box, they'll piggy-back the Romex for the electrical so they should only have to drill one access hole. A Skytech remote Tstat will cost you about $250...HTH


----------



## Studly (May 13, 2013)

DAKSY said:


> You're getting a pretty good deal, either way you choose. The Heatilator models tend to be less stylish than the HnG models, but they're still quality units. Kinda like Chevy Versus Pontiac. Same mfr. -different bells & whistles...Ask to see both of them burning, if you can. There are also differences in the flame presentation & that may influence your decision...Your statement about a "Horizontal Gas Vent" is confusing, as both unit MUST vent vertically. You don't indicate the number of hours they've quoted you, but a 2-man install is generally about 3.5 - 4 hours...Also, the amount of gas line can affect the price as well, but when they run it thru into the fire box, they'll piggy-back the Romex for the electrical so they should only have to drill one access hole. A Skytech remote Tstat will cost you about $250...HTH


 
Thanks for the helpful info! Wondering if we'll regret not having the electronic ignition? The salesman was trying to sell us on that not being a big deal and that it's good to keep the pilot on during the summer anyway, to prevent spiders clogging it up (even though we'd have a long chimney so he said that would be less likely to happen) and to burn off humidity, so the inside of the unit doesn't rust. Do most people with standard pilot light units keep their pilot light lit through summer?

I'm not sure about why they quoted the horizontal gas vent since we have a brick chimney. They have to run a NG line from our outside NG meter about 12 feet to the fireplace, so was wondering if that was what they meant, but typed it in wrong on the estimate. I'll have to check on that.

Thanks for the advice!!


----------



## DAKSY (May 13, 2013)

Studly said:


> Thanks for the helpful info! Wondering if we'll regret not having the electronic ignition?
> 
> *I don't care for it, myself, but I'm pretty used to lighting pilots manually anyways...*
> 
> ...


----------



## mygasfireplacerepair (May 24, 2013)

> Is this a decent price? Not including installation, It breaks down to about $1,800 for the insert, front and surround for the Supreme, and about $1,500 for the Heatilator. So installation, including a flex liner, horizontal gas vent and permits would be about $1,700.


Suggested Retail price on the Supreme I30-SP is $1779.  Were they giving you a deal on the venting and accessories?  Are you going to have a custom surround or standard?  Which front style?


----------

